# The more I use my new router table ...



## bigarm (Nov 12, 2014)

the more I like it. It is so much easier to use a bigger table with a lift! It was somewhat expensive, but worth it.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

That's great news, I'm glad you like it, have it! I'm still don't have one but I will some day.

Enjoy it.

Bryan


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Ok , where are the mandatory pics lol


----------



## bigarm (Nov 12, 2014)

Already posted them in the other thread, but here it is again.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

bryansong said:


> That's great news, I'm glad you like it, have it! I'm still don't have one but I will some day.
> 
> Enjoy it.
> 
> Bryan


Bryan, they are not that expensive!

http://www.rt1000.com/us$.html

You can build your own fairly easily. Another alternative is to look for a used one. I got an older RT1000 with a fairly new Hitachi M12 for around $150. This was basically buying the router and getting the table free. It is not my favorite set-up but it does everything I ask it to do.

You can do more then you think with just a top and a fence bolted to a workbench, or across a couple of saw horses.

Get busy, my friend.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

bigarm said:


> Already posted them in the other thread, but here it is again.


Sorry I missed the other thread . Great looking job


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

schnewj said:


> Bryan, they are not that expensive!
> 
> http://www.rt1000.com/us$.html
> 
> ...


Bill,

I do have some space issues and have a lot of other projects going right now. 

I do think however that if I had a roll around table I could make it work but just not yet. I had originally thought that I'd make an insert for my table saw and picked up so corian for the top to make a Stumpy Nub drop in with a screw lift and even went so far as to cut up the plywood for the lift but the more I read on this forum the less inclined I was to follow through with it. I did keep the pieces and my eventually put it together as just a portable unit instead.

Recently, I've built a couple of table saw cross cut sleds that once I get my camera back from my daughter I'd like to post some pictures of here.

Also, I do occasionally check Craigs List for what's out there for router tables and if one came up that I thought would work for me I'd buy it. I'll get one eventually, I'd love to have one. I could have use one on this sled project when I was trying to cut out slotted holes for my Stops but I end up using a couple of drilled holes and jig saw cuts in between them. Not as clean and a lot of filing out but it worked. A little bit more finesse involved with not nearly as nice of a finish but still ok.

Thanks for the tip Bill, I appreciate it.

Bryan


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

@bryansong

I know that there are several disadvantages to using the tablesaw. However, if you are limited on space and have the parts/materials already, go for it. Although a little aggravating, you would have a working router table. When time, space, and finances improve then you can build a stand alone table and free up the tablesaw.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Bryan, you can get some awesome buys on cameras on ebay, I buy the old cannon power shots for from $10-$20, and have 6 of them, one in every vehicle couple in the house and one in the shop. They are great picture takers and cheap.

Herb


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Herb Stoops said:


> Bryan, you can get some awesome buys on cameras on ebay, I buy the old cannon power shots for from $10-$20, and have 6 of them, one in every vehicle couple in the house and one in the shop. They are great picture takers and cheap.
> 
> Herb


Thanks Herb, I'll look at ebay. I'm not familiar with Cannon Power Shots.
My wife sent our camera to the daughters house to get some grandkid pictures. That camera is so easy and takes such good pictures that my daughter borrows it often.
I did mention it to her today so I expect to see it back soon.

Bryan


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

schnewj said:


> @bryansong
> 
> I know that there are several disadvantages to using the tablesaw. However, if you are limited on space and have the parts/materials already, go for it. Although a little aggravating, you would have a working router table. When time, space, and finances improve then you can build a stand alone table and free up the tablesaw.


You're right Bill, I do need to go ahead and build that router wing on the table saw, it'll do for now.

My project focus has changed with a little help from my wife. I've got to rebuild a deck and add another small deck on the side of the house where I put a sliding glass door in. All of this has to be done in time for my future daughter-in-law's wedding shower come April 23. Wife is right, the old house needs a little spruce'in up. 
I'll get to the router extension eventually.

Bryan

Bryan


----------



## Ken in Fallbrook (Apr 9, 2011)

Is this for real?? Rt1000XL router table for $300? That looks too good to be true!! You know what they say.....


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

*Be Prepared*



Ken in Fallbrook said:


> Is this for real?? Rt1000XL router table for $300? That looks too good to be true!! You know what they say.....


The tables are functional. Yes, the prices are real. Just be aware that you will have to put some sort of finish on it. They come as a bare material build.

You can build your own (New Yankee Workshop plans) but for the price it probably isn't worth it to DYI.

I have an older model. The newer ones appear to have several improvements. All of them are what I have been intending to do, but haven't gotten " a round tuit".

They are great tables for the price and are great entry tables. I'll build my own table when the time, money and room become available to me. However, for now my XL1000 works.


----------



## coxhaus (Jul 18, 2011)

bigarm said:


> Already posted them in the other thread, but here it is again.


I like your router table a lot. I looked at them as I wanted one but the shipping to Texas was high. I waited for something cheaper on craigslist. I bought an old Bench Dog full size for $240 with router and bits.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

schnewj said:


> haven't gotten " a round tuit".


here ya go...
done yet...

.









And we do have a slide version or if you are refusing the round one.....

.


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

*Finally, An Award*



Stick486 said:


> here ya go...
> done yet...
> 
> .
> ...


Thanks, Stick. I've never actually gotten the award...awesome!

Isn't the one at the bottom a "square tuit", rather then round?

As a side note...my mother used to call my father "General Gonna-do-it", because he was always "gonna do it". He probably had more round tuit awards then anyone here will ever have.:surprise:

On second thought...except for Rick!:wink:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

schnewj said:


> Thanks, Stick. I've never actually gotten the award...awesome!
> *
> Isn't the one at the bottom a "square tuit", rather then round?*
> 
> ...


yur welcome...
had to get rid of mine somehow..

square is for sliding...
as in ''by'' or home plate...

soon as I read about your dad Rick came to mind and your dad dropped to a distant second place...

ahhhhhhhhh...
you recovered..


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> yur welcome...
> had to get rid of mine somehow..
> 
> square is for sliding...
> ...


What! You mean I can pass it on? Cool!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

schnewj said:


> What! You mean I can pass it on? Cool!


yeah..
but ya gotta blind side the recipient...
and they are nonreturnable nor refundable..


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> yeah..
> but ya gotta blind side the recipient...
> and the are nonreturnable nor refundable..


So, they can't come back to you! Hmmmmmm! Can you give it multiple times to the same person or is it only a "one time only" award?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

schnewj said:


> So, they can't come back to you! Hmmmmmm! Can you give it multiple times to the same person or is it only a "one time only" award?


relative to how many you have '''on hand'''...


----------

